# Happy 9th Birthday Freckles!! (non GSD)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't believe it's been 9 years already! Being such a typical Beagle, you sure have given us a run for our money...I still have yet to meet a more talented escape artist.  You've been through it all, little Bean. You were my first real dog and my first real responsibility, and I'm so glad that I got to share all of those experiences with you. 

You're the best, baby girl. Your smile makes every day with you even better. I hope nothing more than to have 9 more wonderful years together. Happy Birthday Freckles.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday cutie


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Love the big smile in the last pic..happy birthday!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys..This one has to be my favorite from today.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Happy birthday, Freckles! Such a happy guy.


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday Freckles


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww, happy Birthday, Freckles!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Freckles!! Chloe sends birthday kisses.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the beautiful girl, and wishing for her many, many more. Thanks for sharing her special day with us.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy birthday baby girl, and many more


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:* And many more!!*


----------

